# Best for eating



## MissouriKid (Mar 12, 2013)

My family and I will be coming down this summer and are planning some pier fishing (from Pensacola to Panama city). Been getting some great info from this site. Was just wondering if I could get some opinions on which fish are good to eat, or anyone's favorites. Wife and
I used to live in pascagoula MS, seems like we used to catch and eat flounder, speckled trout, and maybe redfish? That was over 20 years ago, so a little hard to remember. Again, thanks for your info and suggestions. This is a great forum.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are most popular. But almost anything you catch is edible!!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

from the pier in the summer and good to eat? Black snapper.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

pompano


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I like mak salad out of the kings, pan fry Spanish, grill pompano with some orange butter sugar, cobia fried, ladyfish into fish balls if you know how, lots of fish caught can be made into something delicious just depends on the level of effort you want to put into it. These are the more abundant species that I've caught and eaten. Haven't tried hard tails, cigar minnows, catfish. 

My personal favs cobia and pan fried Spanish. Easy to cook and tastes great


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

A big Jack:thumbup:


----------



## MissouriKid (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks again. We will be camping so can't get too fancy on our cooking. But we do have stove and grill, so pan fried, grilled, and even battered and fried are about as fancy as we can get. So hopefully we can catch something for a fresh fish dinner or two.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Flounder on the grill or fried.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I was joking about the jack but If I were you I would chase some flounder and maybe a few reds but flounder anyway its cooked is the best inshore fish there is


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

The big jack comes with noodles already. Yummy


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Fry it all*

Have to agree with the flounder guys; they are good. My favorites are pompano and cobia. Spanish and Kings are fine if fresh and kept very cold.(You have to love fish because they are a bit stronger flavored). Ate plenty of Blue Runners and cigar minnows in Asia,....mostly grilled. After I tried them, I understood why so many fish love to eat them...they are good. Like the man said, you can eat most anything. Small sharks, gutted quick and fried....can't go wrong.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

From piers or the beach pompano, flounder and cobia! Everything else is ok.


----------

